# Corroded fishfinder connector...



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I messed up and left the end of my fish finder unit cable unprotected all winter and did not disconnect the battery. I fear that's why it's corroded. 

I will not try to plus it in until I've cleaned it a bit so have you any suggestions? Vinegar and a bristle brush?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Baking soda and water...it is green just like a battery terminal.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

After you get it cleaned out use dielectric grease on the male end of the plug before you plug it in. Keep that grease on it and you won't have corrosion (at least at that connection point).


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I also forgot to put the little protective rubber cap over it. So, there's a little bit of maintenance that will make a big difference down the road.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Also makes sure you check the pins on the Male side to ensure they arent corroded enough to break off once inserted.

Ask me how I know ....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Baking soda and water...it is green just like a battery terminal.


After you clean it put dielectric grease on it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> After you clean it put dielectric grease on it


You are correct but it will not solve his problem, just slow it down.

That is anodized corrosion and is formed on the positive lead due to a power leak to ground. Stray current ONLY occurs at the point of discharge. It NEVER occurs at the point of entry or along the entire lead.

My guess is the terminals are barely making contact. But in reality not much he can do other than clean and grease it.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> ...That is anodized corrosion and is formed on the positive lead due to a power leak to ground. Stray current ONLY occurs at the point of discharge. It NEVER occurs at the point of entry or along the entire lead...


I wish I understood this all much better. It works for now. I can always buy a new cable...maybe. Should I be disconnecting power to the cable every time? I had forgotten to put the rubber cap back on (in addition to di-E grease). Now that both are on there....


----------

